# Three truck climax



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Although I really enjoy my climax I was always disapointed in the pulling power of it. I decided to buy a new power truck from Bachmann and build a three truck climax. The result worked out great. It now pulls a load with no problem.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks sweet!  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif  But now that you've got our attention, how about some more pics and a little info on how you did the modifications?


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

it's really pretty straight forward. I use a Shay tender I had left over and built up the under frame with plastic trying to match the original as much as possible. took the pilot step off the original and used on the rear of the new truck. Got extra driveshaft parts from Bachmann for the rear of the second truck. Put my batteries in for weight and there it is.


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the photo I found to use as a guideline


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, I didnt know you could still get hold of Climax trucks.


----------



## eddie (Jan 2, 2008)

very cool


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Excellent  job!  Thanks for posting and keep up the good work.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

One sweet conversion, Mcgee..... One sweet conversion.  You've done a very, very nice job following the prototype image.  Real easy to look at.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice. Very nice. I've never really liked the looks of the B'mann climax; it looked very back heavy to me. For some weird reason, however, adding an extra truck to the back seems to bring it back into balance. I don't know how that works out, but it's made for a very attractive locomotive. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Skull Leader (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice work ! 
You would have the other photos of your Climax because I find it really very beautiful ! 
Big ART !! 

Bye, Oliver.


----------

